
Show HN: Octodex – Find People on GitHub - slymax
https://octodex.me
======
Doches
The constant, repeating animation of typing a language and city into the
search field is distracting -- once is enough to give the idea.

Other than that, though, this is super cool. Nice work!

------
mitghi
Very good. I discovered some local developers via that .

------
oyanglulu
great work, I was planning to do the same thing few month ago, if it's
opensource I'm really like to contribute.

